# Filling 1" and other large holes - plywood



## lagagnon (Oct 18, 2015)

Very much a newbie here so these questions will be basic to many.

I volunteer at a emergency services radio room as an amateur radio operator. The 8' wide, 5' high radio desk we use was built about 40 years ago and needs some TLC. We are cutting away a lower shelf to unable laptops to fit underneath the radios which are mounted to the bottom of an upper shelf. We are also completely rewiring it and making other mods.

The desk is custom built from 3/4 plywood. Over the years a number of holes have been drilled through the back panel to enable antenna and 12VDC wiring to pass through from the radios to the backup batteries behind the desk. These generally circular holes have various diameters up to 1", but a couple are coalesced so aren't even circular! 

We want to fill in all these holes as neatly as possible but it does not need to be perfection as the room we use is very basic and the desk only needs to look reasonable and be functional.

What do you recommend for infilling such holes (which can then be painted over)?

There are also some smaller 1/4 holes we're thinking of using water based wood putty for, unless there are better ideas.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Temporarily screw a piece of 1/4" plywood (2 screws) behind each hole with wax paper between the 1/4" and the 3/4" plywood. Cut a plug from 3/4" plywood, rough in case of the irregular holes, and fill with epoxy to secure the plugs, making the epoxy flush or higher. Smooth, paint. Remove the 1/4" plywood and wax paper. Smaller holes can be just epoxy filled. Done.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would use my scroll saw to cut the appropriate shape of the hole and then fine tune the shape with my disk sander. Push the plug in the hole, and fill any gaps with wood filler.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anything over 1/4 I'd find a way to cut into a rectangle, then cut an appropriately sized piece of plywood or MDF to fit snug. Glue in, fill any gaps with filler. Anything 1/4 inch or under I'd get some wood filler in. For paint grade I like Durhams water putty, mixes and fills easy, sands well and is dirt cheap


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

More thoughts...
Measure your holes to see what a common denominator might be...or two. Use a hole saw to drill round holes and fill them with pieces cut from a wooden dowel such as a closet rod.

Local hardware stores sell dowel rods of various diameter. I was thinking you could fill more than one hole and have less leftover dowel when you are through.

A piece of scrap plywood screwed to the back of the panel will provide some meat for the hole saw pilot bit to drill through. Once the saw starts cutting the actual panel it will guide itself.

Fill the holes by gluing the dowel plugs in place. Sand 'em down when the glue has dried...a couple of hours drying time (to overnight) should be OK.

Good luck with the repairs.
Mike


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Anything over 1/4 I'd find a way to cut into a rectangle, then cut an appropriately sized piece of plywood or MDF to fit snug. Glue in, fill any gaps with filler. Anything 1/4 inch or under I'd get some wood filler in.


This is what I'd do, too. I'd probably also use a slightly larger piece of scrap plywood screwed from underneath to hold it all together.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I forgot to mention Bondo works great for filling gaps! :thumbsup:
HD carries it in the paint dept. Apply it like you would fix a dent in a car, let dry, then sand it down. Makes a smooth finish and it's easy to work with.

Recently, I used it to fix a split on the side of a stile. When the rail was removed, the wood split on the stile. After the repair, it is smooth and ready to paint.

You have to look close, but the repair is adjacent to my wife's (my cabinet installer!) right knee (gray area).


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

It's always going to look like you plugged a bunch of holes, maybe with uneven success.
I can buy sheets of what's called "door skin." 1/8" mahogany plywood, 3 layers. Measure, cut and finish one piece. Install with small dabs of silicone. Done and uniformy so.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Why not build a new desk and reconfigure it as efficiently as possible?


----------



## Bbolton (Mar 1, 2017)

*Fill them holes up*

Personally I like the epoxy idea with a little twist..... I'd first use a hole saw to make all the holes the same size or maybe 2 different sizes depending on the amount of holes you have...... then take a piece of 1/2 in ply and use the same hole saw to cut new plugs for the holes. They will not fit perfectly.... then use the plywood / wax paper method described above... fill to cover the hole to the top OR cover the 1/2 inch ply or nearly cover and then get out the bondo.... sand and it will be flush and perfect for painting or whatever.... Just a thought... bondl is so darn easy to sand and comes out really great.... takes paint well too.... (usually I use primer).... that helps more.... Good luck! 

Brad~~~~<><


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You did not include a picture, but why wouldn't you just put a 1/4" piece of MDF on top. 
It would be nice and smooth with no holes. If you don't like MDF, you could use plywood, Masonite or whatever. The fix would be much quicker and probably look better than a bunch of patched holes.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys, it's been a year. Something tells me there no longer a hole


----------



## Bbolton (Mar 1, 2017)

epicfail48 said:


> Guys, it's been a year. Something tells me there no longer a hole


I was looking for a way to fill large holes in plywood.... the thread being a year old does not change the way other people fill holes does it? Was looking for a better method that someone had... Advise a year old is fine with me........  I think a lot of the threads are older but that does not mean they don't work better than the newer ones......


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Several good answers here.

My preferences in order.

1. Build the new desk.

2. Re-skin the top. Using a piece of molding over front and side top edges.

3. Make common size holes where possible. Hole saw is probably easiest way to do this and to make replacement plugs. Fasten the 1/4" plywood to back as suggested. Fill with open joints (and small holes) with epoxy.

George


----------

